# Uber Drivers March For Better Pay, Protections



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Uber Drivers March For Better Pay, Protections


Drivers from across the state broke away from behind their steering wheels Wednesday to march across New Haven to demand better benefits, pay and protections from rideshare companies like Uber. …




www.newhavenindependent.org






More idiots thinking they are entitled to more from their gig jobs. 🙄

_"...and the companies take away 70 percent of what you all pay."_

Not.


_"While some of the drivers who spoke to the Independent expressed a desire to become full-time Uber employees, *most* said they would prefer to remain contractors with an emphasis on partnership."

"They are asking for baseline compensation and care that they said Uber is too easily able to skirt around due to their employment classification."_

Ok the problem is what it always has been, the lousy compensation.

Because of course ridesharing is not meant to be an income source, rather a side gig when one has time and/or going in the same direction as another and thus can take them along.

When there are too many rideshare drivers in an area, none make any decent money because there isn't any sort of driver amount control.

What taxis do is intentionally have less drivers on than demand dictates in order that all drivers are busy and thus maximizing income.

Ridesharing on the other hand usually has too many drivers available or not enough and thus both customers and drivers suffer.

Rideshare companies are attempting to resolve this problem by creating surge zones to better distribute drivers around so they meet demand.

Of course what drivers are realizing is they are not making much of any profit driving around because it costs about .75 cents a mile to operate, covering not only vehicle costs but phone, insurance, taxes and vehicle replacement.

Unfortunately rideshare companies are in a race to the bottom because customers are usually always picking the cheapest ride.

If a ridesharing company say Uber, begins to pay drivers a minimum $2 a mile, the customers would flock to another service. Not only that, the pirates would explode in numbers.

I live in an area where Uber prices are high, the customers freak out and get a rental car, which they then take back to the airport or they use a pirate.

Where is there any room for benefits, sick leave pay and all if customers can just drive themselves or using pirate taxis? They can't do so when drinking, so Uber's just wind up being nasty drunk tanks eventually.

And an unfortunate thing is one often needs to be a pirate, risking losing their license and being sued, to generate any income before they get enough tickets or a false charge of sexual harassment to be deactivated. So many drivers are just going balls to the walls, taking as much money as they can before something bad happens.

Very sad situation.😔


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Ridesharing on the other hand usually has too many drivers available or not enough and thus both customers and drivers suffer.


Could you possibly share with us what a weeks worth of “suffering” looks like? I see all kinds of drivers in here claim “low pay” but the most you ever see is a SINGLE ride that has less than desirable pay, never an entire week? But I do see quite few full week or even full day brag posts that sho drivers making well over $30/hr.

Im just trying to determine what the negative nancy folks feel a full week of following a line on a map should pay?


----------



## AJ1200 (4 mo ago)

Livekilometers96 said:


> Could you possibly share with us what a weeks worth of “suffering” looks like? I see all kinds of drivers in here claim “low pay” but the most you ever see is a SINGLE ride that has less than desirable pay, never an entire week? But I do see quite few full week or even full day brag posts that sho drivers making well over $30/hr.
> 
> Im just trying to determine what the negative nancy folks feel a full week of following a line on a map should pay?


Those posts always exclude capex and opex. They are clueless as to what they are making and generally realize it when they come across an expense they didn't anticipate and can't cover. Many of those drivers are actually losing money without realizing it. No driver makes $30/hr across a full time work week in any market except for black/lux drivers in select cities.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Protesters be like, _“we want real wages, without the hassle of wanting a real job!”_
😂 😆 😝


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

All three delivery companies (Eats, Doordash, and Grubhub) are STILL stealing tips from the drivers via paying drivers LESS when the customers tip MORE and pay MORE when customers tip LESS.

Black box pay systems should be illegal.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Protesters be like, _“we want real wages, without the hassle of wanting a real job!”_
> 😂 😆 😝


Please define what a "real" job is because my "fake" job doing gig company food delivery sure feels like real work, especially when I make deliveries in torrential rains and all the miles of walking I do during the course of a week due to the lack of parking near restaurants and apartment buildings in Metro DC.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Because of course ridesharing is not meant to be an income source, rather a side gig when one has time and/or going in the same direction as another and thus can take them along.


That falsehood has been debunked a zillion times and yet the clueless and/or liars still repeat it again and again.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Please define what a "real" job is


A real job pays real wages, plus health benefits, vacation pay, & retirement plans.


Nats121 said:


> I make deliveries in torrential rains and all the miles of walking I do during the course of a week due to the lack of parking


That’s not a job. That’s community service!
🫠


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Drove 100,000 miles last year.
2500 hours or 7 hours avg 365 days.
Gross 95k w/tips, expenses 75k (includes 14k towards replacement vehicle, phones, insurance, cleaning, taxes, repairs etc.) net .20 cents a mile or $20,000.

7 hours x 7 days is 49 hours driving a week for $20,000 profit. Include replacement vehicle money, it's $34,000 or $10 an hour + avg $3 an hour in tips annually clear.

Without vehicle replacement money, it's $20k or $5 an hour plus $3 an hour tips


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> That falsehood has been debunked a zillion times and yet the clueless and/or liars still repeat it again and again.


Actually it's a combination of both.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Uber Drivers March For Better Pay, Protections
> 
> 
> Drivers from across the state broke away from behind their steering wheels Wednesday to march across New Haven to demand better benefits, pay and protections from rideshare companies like Uber. …
> ...



It's obvious you do not track your true P&Ls. If you have, you are simply a dolt.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> A real job pays real wages, plus health benefits, vacation pay, & retirement plans.


Many "real" jobs have no health, no vacations, no retirement plans.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> rather a side gig when one has time and/or *going in the same direction as another and thus can take them along.*


You're still spewing this bullshit????

Uber/Lyft want you to go wherever they want, not "in the same direction" as you repeatedly mistakenly keep parroting.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

LoLo SF said:


> It's obvious you do not track your true P&Ls. If you have, you are simply a dolt.


So your saying my accountant is a dolt?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The ants will be marching a long time to get better pay & protections.


----------



## AJ1200 (4 mo ago)

homerpimpson said:


> xl driver who NETS 50+ an hour
> its possible but rare and with unique circumstances
> 
> already owned the xl vehicle didnt buy a new one
> ...


I'll buy it with XL in select cities. You seem to be knowledge about the figures here and proved your point.


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

Why does anyone repeat the adage that this wasn’t meant to be full-time ? It doesn’t matter if it’s full time, part time, or in between. It cost money to run a vehicle and maintain it. The second wheels turn you have cost. While the cost varies between car and drivers there needs to be a standard. Without that it becomes a safety hazard with drivers working longer often unsafe hours and not properly maintaining vehicles.

Everyone whose driven knows that you cannot 100% control the rides final destination and thus it isn’t a true ride share.

It’s also not necessarily true that because you’re an employee of the company you have to work shifts or blocks or answer every trip. Could it happen ? Possibly. Is it an absolute ? No.

I’ve been saying for years this needs to evolve and a hybrid model needs to be reimagined. Some people want flexibility, some want benefits and retirement. Either way what is known is that these companies are continuing to exploit an unorganized decentralized labor force and will continue to do so as as its in their best interest.


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

AJ1200 said:


> Those posts always exclude capex and opex. They are clueless as to what they are making and generally realize it when they come across an expense they didn't anticipate and can't cover. Many of those drivers are actually losing money without realizing it. No driver makes $30/hr across a full time work week in any market except for black/lux drivers in select cities.





homerpimpson said:


> here we go
> 96% fail 1st year
> 80% dont last 100 rides
> 
> ...


All that moronic mumble jumble and you STILL haven’t proven a ****ing thing. I asked for someone to provide a weeks long screenshot of their earnings to prove this blatant LIE that the job is a money loser. If this job pays so little to everyone their should be 100’s of examples of poor weekly earnings, yet you never see anything other than the occasional single ride screenshots.

Thanks for wasting your time, here’s this weeks earnings of over $40/hr online and $52/hr booked time. At least I’m willing to stand behind my statements with actual proof rather than uneducated assumptions……….


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

There are people making 30ish hour on x only. There's veterans here that can prove it.

More important why are there veterans still here after years if the pay is so bad still hustling?

This is no longer "rideshare" when everything Uber and Lyft does defies this. They are nothing but a taxi company screaming they are a rideshare company. Why are rides longer than 7 miles away in the wrong direction you're trying to go when you use a driver filter?

More important, if this is rideshare who in the hell is going 180 miles in one direction to go to work? And doing this on a daily basis might I add?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> Please define what a "real" job is because my "fake" job doing gig company food delivery sure feels like real work, especially when I make deliveries in torrential rains and all the miles of walking I do during the course of a week due to the lack of parking near restaurants and apartment buildings in Metro DC.


Those who disregard, the toil, doesn’t know any better, please share: Sign the Petition


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> There are people making 30ish hour on x only. There's veterans here that can prove it.
> 
> More important why are there veterans still here after years if the pay is so bad still hustling?
> 
> ...


Troll, share this, the least you can do when you’re not on Charlie: Sign the Petition Thanks


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> There are people making 30ish hour on x only. There's veterans here that can prove it.


No one's disputing that. There's always been a small minority of drivers who've been able to do well. How could there not be a few who do well? Tens of millions of pax take rides every day. Uber's grossed more than $50 billion so far this year. There has to be at least a little money that trickles down thru the cracks. The problem is and always has been that the vast majority of drivers DON'T do well and end up quitting in less than a year.



W00dbutcher said:


> More important why are there veterans still here after years if the pay is so bad still hustling?


Because despite the bad pay savvy veterans are able to make enough money to keep at it. They make far less than they should but they make enough to hang in there. 

I'm one of those savvy food delivery drivers who's been able to hang in there despite the terrible pay because I know what I'm doing and there's enough generous customers to keep me on the job. But there's no question that I should be making a lot more than I do and I would be making a lot more if the companies paid reasonable rates.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> No one's disputing that. There's always been a small minority of drivers who've been able to do well. How could there not be a few who do well? Tens of millions of pax take rides every day. Uber's grossed more than $50 billion so far this year. There has to be at least a little money that trickles down thru the cracks. The problem is and always has been that the vast majority of drivers DON'T do well and end up quitting in less than a year.
> 
> 
> Because despite the bad pay savvy veterans are able to make enough money to keep at it. They make far less than they should but they make enough to hang in there.
> ...


Well said 👍


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> No one's disputing that. There's always been a small minority of drivers who've been able to do well. How could there not be a few who do well? Tens of millions of pax take rides every day. Uber's grossed more than $50 billion so far this year. There has to be at least a little money that trickles down thru the cracks. The problem is and always has been that the vast majority of drivers DON'T do well and end up quitting in less than a year.
> 
> 
> Because despite the bad pay savvy veterans are able to make enough money to keep at it. They make far less than they should but they make enough to hang in there.
> ...


You know just as well as I do there are people that make $30 or more just on X itself. That's indisputable on both sides we agree on that. So while this is possible it is only open to a few who know their Market. That is a big factor in making money with any of these companies. I know people are tired of hearing it but it's the only way you can make money.

Uber relies on people who don't know their Market. So they can pay them sub-par pay and still treat them like a taxi system like it is currently.

If you really want to make a change that's going to hurt Uber and Lyft, you need to educate the people. Most people are completely clueless and they will remain that way because there's nobody, I mean absolutely nobody, trying to teach them why they are not making money. Petition strikes walk out they all do the same thing and scream we want more money without education of Why the current pay structure is so bad.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> You know just as well as I do there are people that make $30 or more just on X itself. That's indisputable on both sides we agree on that. So while this is possible it is only open to a few who know their Market. That is a big factor in making money with any of these companies. I know people are tired of hearing it but it's the only way you can make money.
> 
> Uber relies on people who don't know their Market. So they can pay them sub-par pay and still treat them like a taxi system like it is currently. What really needs to be done is they need to be educated on the fact that the money that they are making is not enough to cover the daily expenses and pay the driver any kind of wage at all. But that's not going to happen with a petition strike or walk out anytime soon. Its waaay toooo late.
> 
> If you really want to make a change that's going to hurt Uber and Lyft, you need to educate the people. Most people are completely clueless and they will remain that way because there's nobody, I mean absolutely nobody, trying to teach them why they are not making money. Petition strikes walk out they all do the same thing and scream we want more money without education of Why the current pay structure is so bad.


What educational qualifications do you have? Other than Charlie?


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Livekilometers96 said:


> I asked for someone to provide a weeks long screenshot of their earnings to prove this blatant LIE that the job is a money loser.


Your not figuring in the costs to operate.

I have based upon a years worth of data.

.75 cents an ODOMETER MILE. 

$20,000 vehicle.

100,000 miles at 95 cents a mile includes tips on the meter. 

20 cents a mile profit for driving 7 hours a day 365 days on average.

This equates to about $7 an hour and average $3 an hour in tips.

Now mind you that's from my house, not driving all over looking for trips. The more one drives off the meter without a trip covering, the more they lose. Deadheading will kill the math completely.

So yes, if done incorrectly, ridesharing can be a money loser. Especially when it's paying less than a $1 a mile in one direction.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

As much as I support anything that could damage Uber, this does absolutely nothing, never did.

I explained once how these cockroaches can survive an entire year on shit revenues, how exactly are protests for a week going to help?

TURN OFF YOUR ****ING APP AND ONLY TURN IT ON WHEN YOU SEE MONEY BEING PAID.

Go do something else, get a real job, you cannot depend on Uber for a living, they count on countless morons turning on their app so they can make money while you get shit for payment.

Want to DAMAGE Uber? Go take cash trips, take their revenue, make a post and start teaching people how to do cash rides and not get caught, that's how you do damage to them.


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

Donatello said:


> Want to DAMAGE Uber? Go take cash trips, take their revenue, make a post and start teaching people how to do cash rides and not get caught, that's how you do damage to them.


Uber averaged 20,000,000 rides per day last quarter. The likelihood of you getting a million drivers to convert enough of the rides into cash to “hurt” Uber is so low that a strike might have better odds at doing any kind of damage. At least with a strike you’d get sympathetic news coverage vs news reports of drivers doing illegal cash trips without informing the pax that they aren’t covered by insurance of any sorts.

You should think through your ideas before posting them.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Livekilometers96 said:


> Uber averaged 20,000,000 rides per day last quarter. The likelihood of you getting a million drivers to convert enough of the rides into cash to “hurt” Uber is so low that a strike might have better odds at doing any kind of damage. At least with a strike you’d get sympathetic news coverage vs news reports of drivers doing illegal cash trips without informing the pax that they aren’t covered by insurance of any sorts.
> 
> You should think through your ideas before posting them.


Looks like we all could use the Johnny Popoff "miracle spring water!"


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Your not figuring in the costs to operate.
> 
> I have based upon a years worth of data.
> 
> ...


There is a significant difference between what you tell the government it costs to run your business and what it actually costs. 

The numbers you presented don’t make any logical sense. They are GREAT for tax purposes as long as you don’t get audited. Also great for collecting fraudulent social benefits. But not great for the actual purpose of this discussion.

The true cost to own and operate an average Uber X car is in the .20-.35/mile range. You don’t get to write off mileage AND the cost of a new vehicle every year.

I’m calling bullshit on your numbers too. You’d have to average 40 mph over the course of 100k miles to do that much in the 2500 hours you “claim”.


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> Looks like we all could use the Johnny Popoff "miracle spring water!"


I’m not sure I understand this, although I think you are making fun of someone other than me……


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Livekilometers96 said:


> Uber averaged 20,000,000 rides per day last quarter. The likelihood of you getting a million drivers to convert enough of the rides into cash to “hurt” Uber is so low that a strike might have better odds at doing any kind of damage. At least with a strike you’d get sympathetic news coverage vs news reports of drivers doing illegal cash trips without informing the pax that they aren’t covered by insurance of any sorts.
> 
> You should think through your ideas before posting them.


ROFL.

Did they mention out of 20 mill rides per day, 19 million were shit rides to the corner? Why in the **** would anyone do those unless they were ants?

You can keep those. 🤣

Do you know how I know it hurts them? Because they are the ones who push law enforcement to stop them, I heard that from inspectors themselves, they curse Uber's name (cause the order gets pushed to state by their lobbyist) as they bake in the sun waiting for a driver to fall on their trap.

There is WAYYYY more damage done to uber by hacking and starving ants who will quit or doing cash rides depriving them of all income (not some) than doing a moronic strike.

So you want news to talk about them for what? so they can gain more traction and get more people to ride? cause that's all it does, California is living proof of it by the prop 22 vote, riders could give less than a shit about drivers and their voting showed after Uber threatened them to raise prices, riders don't care if you have to be crucified as long as they get their cheap ride and you behave like a good servant in the process.

You should think through your ideas before posting them.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Livekilometers96 said:


> There is a significant difference between what you tell the government it costs to run your business and what it actually costs.
> 
> The numbers you presented don’t make any logical sense. They are GREAT for tax purposes as long as you don’t get audited. Also great for collecting fraudulent social benefits. But not great for the actual purpose of this discussion.
> 
> ...


Average speed where I live is 45 mph, some 35 and some 55, but mostly 45 mph. So no bullshit.

My accountant says to give them everything as even the candy and water I give away are tax deductible apparently.

Again .75 cents a mile is the Cost of Doing Rideshare For Profit, which includes the CPM, taxes, insurance, phones, cleaning, detailing, repairs, maintenance etc. Edit: and $14,000 a year towards a replacement vehicle.

IRS tax deduction is currently .62 cents a mile per July 1 st. Before that it's .58 cents a mile.

The .75 cents an odometer mile figure is.designed to assist other drivers in what they NEED TO SAVE to offset present and future costs, to keep them in the black.

It's not a current vehicle CPM figure which is misleading and suggests a vehicle will last forever if one just keeps putting gas in it. 😆.

I am beyond the present and far into the future.

I've got $60,000 in the bank because I can beat Uber on its numbers, teaching others how.

Got a problem with that punk?

Want to fight beeoch?

Prick shit 😄


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Livekilometers96 said:


> I’m not sure I understand this, although I think you are making fun of someone other than me……


Yes, not making fun of anybody actually. Google Johnny popoff miracle spring water and you'll understand.


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Average speed where I live is 45 mph, some 35 and some 55, but mostly 45 mph. So no bullshit.
> 
> My accountant says to give them everything as even the candy and water I give away are tax deductible apparently.
> 
> ...


I have no problems with you and I see no reason to fight just because you are a lying sack of shit. You are welcome to tell the IRS whatever you want and deal with them later, but that by no means is the actual cost. Just means you pay less taxes, which in fact would prove my point further that no one loses money doing this.

****ing clowns are always gotta clown, don’t they?


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

Donatello said:


> Do you know how I know it hurts them? Because they are the ones who push law enforcement to stop them, I heard that from inspectors themselves, they curse Uber's name (cause the order gets pushed to state by their lobbyist) as they bake in the sun waiting for a driver to fall on their trap.


No you didn’t.


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

Donatello said:


> California is living proof of it by the prop 22 vote, riders could give less than a shit about drivers and their voting showed after Uber threatened them to raise prices, riders don't care if you have to be crucified as long as they get their cheap ride and you behave like a good servant in the process.


The cost of rides in California has gone up since Prop 22 and drivers have made more $$ than ever before because of it. Do you even research this horseshit before hitting reply?


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

Donatello said:


> There is WAYYYY more damage done to uber by hacking and starving ants who will quit or doing cash rides depriving them of all income (not some) than doing a moronic strike.


So much that Uber reported $340 MILLION in free cash flow last quarter, man that must’ve HURT!!!!!!


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Livekilometers96 said:


> No you didn’t.


Ugh, yes I did. 🤣

Back in my days, son, I ran a huge operation for cash rides at my airports, part of not getting caught was to have someone at the pick up locations identifying the inspectors, since I came up with it, I was the one who begun creating the methods and to do that, I had to get my feet wet, I heard the inspectors talking among themselves, no one likes to be in the sun for hours until you catch your prey, not a cop and not an inspector, they *****ed about Uber lobbists making them do all this - and quote - "pointless shit", so they can protect their revenues.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Livekilometers96 said:


> The cost of rides in California has gone up since Prop 22 and drivers have made more $$ than ever before because of it. Do you even research this horseshit before hitting reply?


It has? then why do I see so many people *****ing about low wages?

Oh you mean it "did", reality is slapping you in the face today, I shit you not, go to LA forums and SF or other places.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Livekilometers96 said:


> So much that Uber reported $340 MILLION in free cash flow last quarter, man that must’ve HURT!!!!!!


You mean in 2017 or 18 when cash rides were at it's prime? ROFL, why don't you go look again?


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Average speed where I live is 45 mph, some 35 and some 55, but mostly 45 mph. So no bullshit.
> 
> My accountant says to give them everything as even the candy and water I give away are tax deductible apparently.
> 
> ...


$&@& you , weasel


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Emptynesst said:


> $&@& you , weasel


🤣

Don't make me crawl through these cable lines. 😆


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

Big difference between revenue and net profit. Drivers are not making close to what they were during the pandemic in California when they had the ability to set their own rates. That was probably the second golden era for rideshare.

Also, cost of living has gone up significantly yet somehow ride-share companies have increased the take rate drastically, upped the cost for the passenger, yet are not passing any of that along to the driver.

I only drive when there’s a surge or the ride is going in the direction I need at a specific time. It’s not worth my time to do otherwise since I’ve long since come to the conclusion driving more than 7 mins to get someone and receiving a minimum fare ride is not in my best interest. I make over 30 + an hour gross during these times but don’t believe it to be sustainable in the California market. I also won’t do nights anymore when you can make 40 +.


The other piece to this is in California certain amount of booked time gets you a benefit subsidiy which does have value for those that drive full time and need benefits. I don’t drive enough for that nor do I need that since I have another job and other stuff going on. 

I see the Denver drivers are organizing and demanding greater pay and transparency. A general strike will always be difficult to pull off. I applaud them for taking steps to demand better. One of the greatest tricks Uber ever pulled was their ability to not only buy off the politicians but to win the pr battle at a policy level with the general public. Who doesn’t like cheap rides, clean cars, and taking drunk drivers off the road. They shaped the perception that they had a safer, cheaper alternative to stinky cabs and that paid the drivers so much you don’t need to tip.

It may have been true in 2014, but it’s not anymore. I hope Dara, Logan & company have greater scrutiny to their business model.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> So your saying my accountant is a dolt?


Prove he's not. It would be great to see someone who is actually doing well profit-wise.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

Livekilometers96 said:


> There is a significant difference between what you tell the government it costs to run your business and what it actually costs.
> 
> The numbers you presented don’t make any logical sense. They are GREAT for tax purposes as long as you don’t get audited. Also great for collecting fraudulent social benefits. But not great for the actual purpose of this discussion.
> 
> ...


It costs me .23/mile just for gas. My car averages 20-22 mpg, for city driving, with cheap gas at $5.10/gallon. I rarely take long trips, so I spend 85-90% of my time driving in San Francisco.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Dream of Californication...


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

LoLo SF said:


> It costs me .23/mile just for gas. My car averages 20-22 mpg, for city driving, with cheap gas at $5.10/gallon. I rarely take long trips, so I spend 85-90% of my time driving in San Francisco.


If you are doing this full time, you simply have the wrong car to do this job. That’s bad business skills, not Uber’s responsibility. If you have a car getting 20mph that is not on a higher platform, you are just doing things wrong. I’m sorry to be blunt about it. Make better decisions about your business.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

Livekilometers96 said:


> If you are doing this full time, you simply have the wrong car to do this job. That’s bad business skills, not Uber’s responsibility. If you have a car getting 20mph that is not on a higher platform, you are just doing things wrong. I’m sorry to be blunt about it. Make better decisions about your business.


Yeah, I'm not an idiot. My Prius was totaled by a hit and run right after I dropped comp/collision and paid some hefty taxes. I have been driving my other car until I can buy another hybrid. If you haven't heard, the car market has been brutal.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Please feel free to share Sign the Petition


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Drove 100,000 miles last year.
> 2500 hours or 7 hours avg 365 days.
> Gross 95k w/tips, expenses 75k (includes 14k towards replacement vehicle, phones, insurance, cleaning, taxes, repairs etc.) net .20 cents a mile or $20,000.
> 
> ...


So, you worked for $8 an hour.
If you'd of put in those hours at Taco Bell, you'd of made TWICE THAT.
Or .. worked half the hours for the same pay.

It's important for a man to know what he's worth.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> You know just as well as I do there are people that make $30 or more just on X itself. That's indisputable on both sides we agree on that. So while this is possible it is only open to a few who know their Market. That is a big factor in making money with any of these companies. I know people are tired of hearing it but it's the only way you can make money.
> 
> Uber relies on people who don't know their Market. So they can pay them sub-par pay and still treat them like a taxi system like it is currently.
> 
> If you really want to make a change that's going to hurt Uber and Lyft, you need to educate the people. Most people are completely clueless and they will remain that way because there's nobody, I mean absolutely nobody, trying to teach them why they are not making money. Petition strikes walk out they all do the same thing and scream we want more money without education of Why the current pay structure is so bad.


Hey coke head, how’s life under the bridge begging? Surely much more profitable than Uber that you’re able to afford cheap hookers?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Sign the petition to get rid of these vultures who exploits humanity for profit , regardless of race Sign the Petition


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Hey coke head, how’s life under the bridge begging? Surely much more profitable than Uber that you’re able to afford cheap hookers?


For your information, I do both Uber and a taxi. So before you go spout in your mouth off maybe you should figure out or know what the hell you're talking about or who you're talking about before you go and make an asshole out of yourself.

It's game day, Jags lost but I made a $125 in cash on top of hold on let me see, the 235 I made from uber.

Not bad for a Coke head?

By the way, that was within 8 hours. 201 miles.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

The thing you don't know about me is I know how to grind this gig.

You can say it's $29 an hour for Uber or you can say it's $44 for the 8 hours total either way, you don't know me or what I do.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

If you can't hack it and make good money doing Uber, why do you even try? Any smart person would move along and do something else.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Oh gawd, not another petition. List one petition that has fixed anything in a publicly held global company. 
Get out of your high school day dreams.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Atavar said:


> Oh gawd, not another petition. List one petition that has fixed anything in a publicly held global company.
> Get out of your high school day dreams.


gee whiz Mr Positive, did you run out of nicey-nicey? 😢


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> gee whiz Mr Positive, did you run out of nicey-nicey? 😢


Ran into some real lifey. All petitions do is waste everyone’s time. Sorta like Lyft support.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> If you can't hack it and make good money doing Uber, why do you even try? Any smart person would move along and do something else.


I am not talking about Uber ride sharing coke head, the petition refers to Uber Eats. As usual don’t write when you are high on coke, ridiculous lols 😂


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Ran into some real lifey. All petitions do is waste everyone’s time. Sorta like Lyft support.


Don’t respond to posts if your time is so valuable, keep your not needed two cents up your drawer and move on please 😂


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Don’t respond to posts if your time is so valuable, keep your not needed two cents up your drawer and move on please 😂


Sorry, posts like this with calls to petition just hurt our fellow drivers and waste their time. I will keep putting my 2¢ worth out there. If you don't like it don't read it.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> I am not talking about Uber ride sharing coke head, the petition refers to Uber Eats. As usual don’t write when you are high on coke, ridiculous lols 😂


Then maybe you should stop dragging my name into your little bullshit petitions. I can post my earnings every day and put a hell of a stupid look on your petitions. Cuz I can make money.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Sorry, posts like this with calls to petition just hurt our fellow drivers and waste their time. I will keep putting my 2¢ worth out there. If you don't like it don't read it.


Ha ha hurting fellow drivers, some crazy logic that. Didn’t you just say a petition against a publicly listed company is futile just two posts back? Talk about going bonkers 😂


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Then maybe you should stop dragging my name into your little bullshit petitions. I can post my earnings every day and put a hell of a stupid look on your petitions. Cuz I can make money.


Your name doesn’t provide any value what so ever. You contradict your own posts/ writings, and most of your writings are utter tripe, doesn’t make any sense. Thought you had your own company, didn’t you boast about your own business? Now it turns out you are nothing but an absolute liar too. Funny how you forget what you have said a few weeks back. Charlie is not doing you any favours by the looks of it 😂


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

You yourself are just a peon here like the rest of us. 


Uberbefair said:


> Ha ha hurting fellow drivers, some crazy logic that. Didn’t you just say a petition against a publicly listed company is futile just two posts back? Talk about going bonkers 😂


you are just a peon here like everyone else. You have been pushing your useless petition for a quite a while now. Please let us know what actual quantifiable results you have achieved. What have you done besides "raising awareness"? Has your petition accomplished anything?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Your name doesn’t provide any value what so ever. You contradict your own posts/ writings, and most of your writings are utter tripe, doesn’t make any sense. Thought you had your own company, didn’t you boast about your own business? Now it turns out you are nothing but an absolute liar too. Funny how you forget what you have said a few weeks back. Charlie is not doing you any favours by the looks of it 😂


I do have my own business. 

Its called a private taxi. Here again talking shit about something or someone without knowing the entire story.

Oh btw. Made $49.48 so far this morning.

1 hr 19 minutes
18 miles.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> You yourself are just a peon here like the rest of us.
> 
> you are just a peon here like everyone else. You have been pushing your useless petition for a quite a while now. Please let us know what actual quantifiable results you have achieved. What have you done besides "raising awareness"? Has your petition accomplished anything?


Certainly getting traction due to your useless interventions 😂


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> I do have my own business.
> 
> Its called a private taxi. Here again talking shit about something or someone without knowing the entire story.
> 
> ...


Overall it’s a below minimum wage poor life. After expenses, car repairs, fines, it’s well below poverty line. The only way to get companies like Uber to pay a living wage is to constantly remind them what they’re doing is not good enough, they can do more. They can still make enough money. The irony is, some of those never gets it, and tou are one of them!


----------



## spittser1967 (5 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> Please define what a "real" job is because my "fake" job doing gig company food delivery sure feels like real work, especially when I make deliveries in torrential rains and all the miles of walking I do during the course of a week due to the lack of parking near restaurants and apartment buildings in Metro DC.


But you're doing those deliveries in torrential rains because you want to, not because it's required to keep your job. 
Define real job? That's easy. A real job is one where you answer to someone else and you're required to follow their instructions and they have authority over you. None of that is true with gig work. You only answer to yourself and you are your own authority. You wake up when you want to and go to work when you want to. You can log on and off a hundred times a day if you want to and no one will question you. You can take off and go travel for 3 months and no one cares that you're gone and you don't have to worry about your employer keeping your job for you. You don't have to ask for time off or to go home if you're sick. You can literally work for 10 different competitors at the same time if they exist. None of this is possible with a "real job".


----------



## spittser1967 (5 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Your not figuring in the costs to operate.
> 
> I have based upon a years worth of data.
> 
> ...


I drive X in a low rate market. I start my week with $40 in my bank account. I immediately put that $40 into my gas tank. I drive for 4 days, hard mind you, picking up riders all night long. My bank account grows as I do this and any expenses I incur over those 4 days comes out of that account. At the end of those 4 days, I consistently have around $1000-$1200 in that account. So I regularly turn $40 into $1000-$1200, in just 4 days mind you. Those are the only numbers I care about. I don't care about a breakdown of my expenses, I don't care about depreciation, all I care about is how much money I have after 4 days of burning the midnight oil and then I have 3 glorious days off to do whatever I want to do and plenty of cash to do it with. Will I incur an expensive repair one day? Sure, but when you do all your own repairs, it's a fraction of what it cost most who are afraid to get their hands dirty. So you obey your numbers and I'll obey mine and keep the freaking government out of it.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Overall it’s a below minimum wage poor life. After expenses, car repairs, fines, it’s well below poverty line. The only way to get companies like Uber to pay a living wage is to constantly remind them what they’re doing is not good enough, they can do more. They can still make enough money. The irony is, some of those never gets it, and tou are one of them!


So your saying $1+ per mile is poverty?

Now you're talking out your ass cuz clearly you do not know what the cost per mile to drive a car is.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Also if you knew what the cost per mile was for your vehicle, including what you want to get paid, and any other incidentals that may have come up, you would not accept any dollar amount below what you said as a benchmark for your earning income.

There is debate, useless debate might I had, about the $1 a mile that's been floating around on this site. I could explain it to you but I'm not going to because that's not my job. I did my job and the work to figure out my Baseline per mile.

So if you don't know your per mile cost how can you effectively run a business and expect to turn a profit let alone plan for your future.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

You cant blame uber when YOU agree to sub par compensation. 

When you KNOW the cost to cover YOUR BUSINESS EXPENDITURES, why accept anything less then that?

Id say you have no business, being in this business, if you are not making the right financial decisions.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Certainly getting traction due to your useless interventions 😂


Well, if it helps your useless petition that’s something I guess. Not much but something. 
OOC, didn’t you read the terms of service when you signed up for rideshare?
There are plenty of hard working drivers out there making money. The only ones that need a petition are the lazy ones or the ones that want to game the system and get something for nothing instead of working for it. 
You knew what you were getting in to before you signed up - or you were a fool and didn’t read the TOS first.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Your name doesn’t provide any value what so ever. You contradict your own posts/ writings, and most of your writings are utter tripe, doesn’t make any sense. Thought you had your own company, didn’t you boast about your own business? Now it turns out you are nothing but an absolute liar too. Funny how you forget what you have said a few weeks back. Charlie is not doing you any favours by the looks of it 😂


Complete drivel. Just another wannabe troll.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Overall it’s a below minimum wage poor life. After expenses, car repairs, fines, it’s well below poverty line. The only way to get companies like Uber to pay a living wage is to constantly remind them what they’re doing is not good enough, they can do more. They can still make enough money. The irony is, some of those never gets it, and tou are one of them!


Here’s another idea or two…
1. Quit doing gig work
2. Figure out how to make money with gig work like thousands of other people either smarter or more willing to work than you have done.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Here’s another idea or two…
> 1. Quit doing gig work
> 2. Figure out how to make money with gig work like thousands of other people either smarter or more willing to work than you have done.


Notice the word fines in that Menagerie of dribble? Plural, might i add.

A professional driver who knows what their business is, driving for a living, would not plan for these. They shouldn't even be in the scope of the drivers thinking. Seeing how these would end their career if they got the wrong one or too many.

But I'm sure there's going to be petition for that as well coming up.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Petition to exclude tickets from background check because they prevent you from making money.

Sign petition here.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> So your saying $1+ per mile is poverty?
> 
> Now you're talking out your ass cuz clearly you do not know what the cost per mile to drive a car is.


You clearly have not done a decent paying job, so the measly pay Uber gives you might feel like you’re rich. Good on y’a, keep doing Charlie, great way to live and whatever comes out of your rear end, you cannot recall anything, keep nursing that nose 👃


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Here’s another idea or two…
> 1. Quit doing gig work
> 2. Figure out how to make money with gig work like thousands of other people either smarter or more willing to work than you have done.


Very smart, what wisdom. As long as there’s enough morons are around, companies like Uber will continue their exploitation and we have those who think they can outsmart companies like Uber. Great optimism. Uber gets richer by the day, and the morons continue to honk they’re getting rich too 😂


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> You clearly have not done a decent paying job, so the measly pay Uber gives you might feel like you’re rich. Good on y’a, keep doing Charlie, great way to live and whatever comes out of your rear end, you cannot recall anything, keep nursing that nose 👃


Thank you for reinforcing the fact that your clueless about running a business especially in this type of business.

You keep spouting your dribble but have no information or data to back your propaganda. You can't even offer a minimum CPM that could be used by anybody in this business. You probably don't even have a clue how to figure a CPM. Cuz if you did, not only would you had offered it you would know that what I was saying was actually on target.


Keep digging your hole.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Ha ha, trying sound smart here, are you? Calling yourself a businessman while driving for Uber? Wow, talk about cluelessness 😂 and you have the cheek to claim you’re rich and you ferry other people to wherever they want to go? Coming back to the real world after all that Charlie must be tough


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Ha ha, trying sound smart here, are you? Calling yourself a businessman while driving for Uber? Wow, talk about cluelessness 😂 and you have the cheek to claim you’re rich and you ferry other people to wherever they want to go? Coming back to the real world after all that Charlie must be tough


Yes, if you want to make money working for Uber you better know what the hell you're doing as a businessman or woman.

Still don't know what it cost to run a car per mile working for Uber now do you?

If you don't know how to make money with uber, you just end up making silly petitions that end up doing absolutely nothing.

I'm sorry, where did it say I was rich?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

You’ve said a lot of things you don’t remember, likely stemming due to the constant fits of excessive Charlie consumption, miles or KM’s per hour, however you look at it, Uber wins and you lose. Keep telling yourself you’re a businessman, ha ha, Uber must be laughing all the way to their bank. People like you give Uber legitimacy for all exploitation they do around the world, and you’re here claiming to be a smart businessman while driving for them? Ludicrous as it sounds, trying to defend a company that have broken every law possible, providing kickbacks to politicians and evading taxes, your justifying the existence of a criminal entity that steals from so many poor drivers like you. Yet you are claiming that you’re a businessman ha ha, ridiculous 😀


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> You’ve said a lot of things you don’t remember, likely stemming due to the constant fits of excessive Charlie consumption, miles or KM’s per hour, however you look at it, Uber wins and you lose. Keep telling yourself you’re a businessman, ha ha, Uber must be laughing all the way to their bank. People like you give Uber legitimacy for all exploitation they do around the world, and you’re here claiming to be a smart businessman while driving for them? Ludicrous as it sounds, trying to defend a company that have broken every law possible, providing kickbacks to politicians and evading taxes, your justifying the existence of a criminal entity that steals from so many poor drivers like you. Yet you are claiming that you’re a businessman ha ha, ridiculous 😀


More dribble.

Im making money... Your making petitions.


Keep alienating everybody that's in this business while you're at it. I'm sure you'll get a lot of support that way.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> More dribble.
> 
> Im making money... Your making petitions.
> 
> ...


Continue to live in your dream world thinking you're a businessman while doing the daily grind with Uber. For those who wants to have their voices heard to make a change to what Uber pay, the likes of petitions is the only way, unless it becomes and election
Platform slogan.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Continue to live in your dream world thinking you're a businessman while doing the daily grind with Uber. For those who wants to have their voices heard to make a change to what Uber pay, the likes of petitions is the only way, unless it becomes and election
> Platform slogan.


Your nothing but a sad mouthpiece trying to change something when obviously you can just walk away and not even deal with it.

Just a sore ant that can't make it in their Market because they have no clue on making money with out working for it.

Plenty here making money. The Smart Ones that aren't quit.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Your nothing but a sad mouthpiece trying to change something when obviously you can just walk away and not even deal with it.
> 
> Just a sore ant that can't make it in their Market because they have no clue on making money with out working for it.
> 
> Plenty here making money. The Smart Ones that aren't quit.


Socia justice is not for the faint-hearted, and morons of your ilk never get it, or have changed nothing at all.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Very smart, what wisdom. As long as there’s enough morons are around, companies like Uber will continue their exploitation and we have those who think they can outsmart companies like Uber. Great optimism. Uber gets richer by the day, and the morons continue to honk they’re getting rich too 😂


Yeah, but like, they’re morons. Good drivers make bank. So you want to ruin it for the good drivers to give the morons an advantage?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Yeah, but like, they’re morons. Good drivers make bank. So you want to ruin it for the good drivers to give the morons an advantage?


How else is she going to make money? Quite obviously she doesn't know what the hell she's doing to make money, so why not ruin it for everybody that is making money because they are business oriented or know how to run a business.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> your justifying the existence of a criminal entity that steals from so many poor drivers like you.


HMM, So the profitable drivers that make money are the poor drivers and we should hurt them to support the clueless drivers? Is that what you are saying?
I have a house, two cars, a motorcycle and a lake house, all paid for. No loans or mortgages on property. How are you doing?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> How else is she going to make money? Quite obviously she doesn't know what the hell she's doing to make money, so why not ruin it for everybody that is making money because they are businesspeople that know how to run a business.


Exactly.


Uberbefair said:


> Socia justice is not for the faint-hearted, and morons of your ilk never get it, or have changed nothing at all.


This isn’t social justice. It’s just another case of a loafer wanting something for nothing. Here’s a clue — Get a job you like, work hard, follow the rules and quit whining about your upline and you’ll make more money and be happier.

BTW, I’m an old hippie. When I was growing up life was nothing but causes and social injustices that we fought to correct. We got out of Vietnamese Nam, MJ is being legalized and decriminalized everywhere, we fought against all kinds of discrimination and got many laws passed with lobbying and demonstrations. 
What have you actually accomplished in your life besides wasting time on petitions? Going in debt and giving birth don’t count.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> How else is she going to make money? Quite obviously she doesn't know what the hell she's doing to make money, so why not ruin it for everybody that is making money because they are business oriented or know how to run a business.


Making money, and making enough for your efforts is two different things. The bottom line is Uber underpays.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

They don’t underpay me. Why do you think they underpay you and not me? What are you going to do for this extra money? Or do you just think they should give you more money because you are special?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Atavar said:


> They don’t underpay me. Why do you think they underpay you and not me? What are you going to do for this extra money? Or do you just think they should give you more money because you are special?


Seems uber pays me enough to do cocaine and hookers!

Now dont it?

If you knew your CPM and any business thinking at all you would know that $28 an hour is good for this gig.

Furthermore, if you're making less than the minimum wage after expenses and everything is paid for, just change gigs.

Clearly you dont have a good method for making money or you don't have the business sense needed to make money in this business. It's not an easy business to make money in. Never has been always will be a struggle because we rely on other people.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> They don’t underpay me. Why do you think they underpay you and not me? What are you going to do for this extra money? Or do you just think they should give you more money because you are special?


You're special right? Then covered Uber employees? Overall, after doing all the math you're worse off even though you will not want to admit it. Glorify it like the other who says he's a business owner 😂


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I don’t need to be a covered employee. I have great health and life insurance, I pay my taxes, I save for sick days and vacations.
‘what do you have that is paid for? Your house? Your car? You do the math when you make your next interest payment then tell me who is worse off.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Atavar said:


> You do the math when you make your next interest payment then tell me who is worse off.


She can't make her interest payments cuz she doesn't know how to run a business as an independent contractor working for Uber!

Or else why would she be here *****ing about the pay?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Just to let you know running a business as an independent contractor classifies you as a business person, businessman businesswoman whatever politically correct title we're using nowadays.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> I don’t need to be a covered employee. I have great health and life insurance, I pay my taxes, I save for sick days and vacations.
> ‘what do you have that is paid for? Your house? Your car? You do the math when you make your next interest payment then tell me who is worse off.


Individual circumstances and boasting about what you have is a typical mindset generally for those who hasn't had much. The bottom line is Uber does not pay a living wage by any countries standards.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Seems uber pays me enough to do cocaine and hookers!
> 
> Now dont it?
> 
> ...


In your case, based on your priorities looks like, you’re getting the thrills you’re after. Not everyone do Charlie and the other life priorities you’re talking about ha ha


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Just to let you know running a business as an independent contractor classifies you as a business person, businessman businesswoman whatever politically correct title we're using nowadays.


Answer to your question is here, albeit the justification within your own reasoning which doesn’t really count in front of the established laws ha ha Uber Paying $100 Million In Back Taxes Is A Positive Sign For Gig Workers


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Individual circumstances and boasting about what you have is a typical mindset generally for those who hasn't had much.


Oooh more dribble. What a person had or hasn't had is not even the topic. 



Uberbefair said:


> The bottom line is Uber does not pay a living wage by any countries standards.


So why work for a company that pays sub par wages based on your standard?



Uberbefair said:


> In your case, based on your priorities looks like, you’re getting the thrills you’re after. Not everyone do Charlie and the other life priorities you’re talking about ha ha


It's irrelevant if I snort cocaine out of a hooker's ass or if I spend my money on crocheting hats for the homeless people during winter.

I am afforded this priority as you say, by being a smart business minded individual working for a company that offers a gig job to independent contractors to make money. So i can pay for this indulgement or whim.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Answer to your question is here, albeit the justification within your own reasoning which doesn’t really count in front of the established laws ha ha Uber Paying $100 Million In Back Taxes Is A Positive Sign For Gig Workers


Not sure how your payroll is set up in canada, but when a business takes out Social Security or any kind of taxes, you are given a piece of paper at the end of the year that breaks this down based on government regulations. Which is then registered with the government.

Uber has never taken anything out of my pay. So I can't be classified as an employee.

So is your petition for getting better pay as an employee, or accepting as an independent contractor offers given to you to do a job? Which you can decline as an independent contractor not to do.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm going to pay you $50 to paint my house. But you know to paint the house it should pay $100.

So by the rights of your petition you accept the $50 then complain about it and yell and holler and scream that you did the job for that cheep of a price.

When simply you could have just said no and it wouldn't have been an issue.

I would say i was the smarter businessman and your the moron(as per your words) for accepting sub pay wages to do the work as an independent contractor.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Oooh more dribble. What a person had or hasn't had is not even the topic.
> 
> 
> So why work for a company that pays sub par wages based on your standard?
> ...


Like I said, how you prioritize your life if you happy with it, you don’t need to justify it. Do whatever makes you happy, just don’t assume it’s a business, not an entrepreneurial gig. Doing whatever I can to make it better, and your drivel doesn’t go far, as the comprehension within your head is not what the reality is for gig workers.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> I'm going to pay you $50 to paint my house. But you know to paint the house it should pay $100.
> 
> So by the rights of your petition you accept the $50 in *** about it and yell and holler and scream that you did the job for that chief of a price.
> 
> When simply you could have just said no and it wouldn't have been an issue.


Do you have the skills to read this article? Uber Paying $100 Million In Back Taxes Is A Positive Sign For Gig Workers


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Do you have the skills to read this article? Uber Paying $100 Million In Back Taxes Is A Positive Sign For Gig Workers


Irrelevant I'm not an employee.

Nor do I wish to have anything attached to me that says I am an employee of uber.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Like I said, how you prioritize your life if you happy with it, you don’t need to justify it. Do whatever makes you happy, just don’t assume it’s a business, not an entrepreneurial gig. Doing whatever I can to make it better, and your drivel doesn’t go far, as the comprehension within your head is not what the reality is for gig workers.


Independent contractors are business individuals.

It doesn't magically change just because you're a Rideshare driver.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Correction

Technically, independent contractors are not business men or women. They are sole Proprietors. Which means everything they own is on the line if something was to happen and they were to get sued because of mistake running an independent contractor service.

A business individual is part of a business that is separate from their personal lives. I have a registered company with a tax ID company name yada yada yada. LLC. ( limited liability Company)

So ya.... I'm a businessman legally.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Individual circumstances and boasting about what you have is a typical mindset generally for those who hasn't had much. The bottom line is Uber does not pay a living wage by any countries standards.


So those that have should suffer to give free stuff to those that made poor choices?
The real bottom line is that uber pays a living wage to many, just not to you, and you think you should get that without working.
‘If you don’t think Uber pays a fair wage the answer is simple, don’t work with them. Every ride you take just empowers them more.

Besides, individual boasting is exactly what you were whining about. You spent much time crying about your individual circumstances while doing nothing constructive to improve your circumstances. 

If you think Uber is evil and you continue driving for them or taking rides with them or ordering deliveries with them then YOU are the problem for supporting them financially. YOU are the evil that is giving Uber money so they can continue and YOU are financing their empire. With every ride you take and every delivery you make they get stronger.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Atavar said:


> So those that have should suffer to give free stuff to those that made poor choices?
> The real bottom line is that uber pays a living wage to many, just not to you, and you think you should get that without working.
> ‘If you don’t think Uber pays a fair wage the answer is simple, don’t work with them. Every ride you take just empowers them more.
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Know your market.
Know where to be.
Know when to be.
Know where not to be.

Then you to can make money with uber. 

Don't be a mindless ant and take unprofitable offers based on the minimum CPM of your market.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Irrelevant I'm not an employee.
> 
> Nor do I wish to have anything attached to me that says I am an employee of uber.


Not at all you’re self declared business owner ha ha, pay attention to the word business, when you are busy ha ha, you’re a business right? Business 😂


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> So those that have should suffer to give free stuff to those that made poor choices?
> The real bottom line is that uber pays a living wage to many, just not to you, and you think you should get that without working.
> ‘If you don’t think Uber pays a fair wage the answer is simple, don’t work with them. Every ride you take just empowers them more.
> 
> ...


Another Uber rich trying to show off their richness in a country looking at you going, really? Good job profitable coveted Uber champ. 😂


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Not at all you’re self declared business owner ha ha, pay attention to the word business, when you are busy ha ha, you’re a business right? Business 😂


More dribble.

Still doesn't concern me I'm not an employee.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Another Uber rich trying to show off their richness in a country looking at you going, really? Good job profitable coveted Uber champ. 😂


I don't think you know the definition of rich. You keep using the word but I don't think you know the definition of it.

Try uber comfortable.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> I don't think you know the definition of rich. You keep using the word but I don't think you know the definition of it.
> 
> Try uber comfortable.


😂 you will never get rich driving for Uber but Uber is rich so I agree, you start to comprehend a little now. Good job, business owner, you are not, sorry 😢 Uber gets rich and you get poor is the bottom line.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> 😂 you will never get rich driving for Uber but Uber is rich so I agree, you start to comprehend a little now. Good job, business owner, you are not, sorry 😢 Uber gets rich and you get poor is the bottom line.


First of all thinking you were going to get rich at all doing this gig is delusional. Most gigs or jobs you will never be rich. But you'll be comfortable if you understand the business you're in.


A business owner is *one person who is in control of the operational and monetary aspects of a business*.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Another Uber rich trying to show off their richness in a country looking at you going, really? Good job profitable coveted Uber champ. 😂


You don’t know what you are talking about. I am still waiting to hear what quantifiable results your petition has made


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Another Uber rich trying to show off their richness in a country looking at you going, really? Good job profitable coveted Uber champ. 😂


Are you profitable? Many are.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> First of all thinking you were going to get rich at all doing this gig is delusional. Most gigs or jobs you will never be rich. But you'll be comfortable if you understand the business you're in.
> 
> 
> A business owner is *one person who is in control of the operational and monetary aspects of a business*.


Good googling skills for definitions of being busy 😂, commend that, we are not talking about most gigs but Ubers exploitation. Missing the point again big time business owner 😂


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> You don’t know what you are talking about. I am still waiting to hear what quantifiable results your petition has made


And you, ha ha, do you know how to quantify the measly sum you earn after expenses?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> And you, ha ha, do you know how to quantify the measly sum you earn after expenses?


What has your petition accomplished, or was it a waste of time?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> What has your petition accomplished, or was it a waste of time?


Have you contributed anything for change?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Have you contributed anything for change?


I discussed that in an earlier post and yes. 
Tell us what your petition has accomplished.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Good googling skills for definitions of being busy 😂, commend that, we are not talking about most gigs but Ubers exploitation. Missing the point again big time business owner 😂


I asked again, why would you let somebody exploit you when you can simply walk away?
Where is the shackles that keep you tied to this gig?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> I discussed that in an earlier post and yes.
> Tell us what your petition has accomplished.


Answer the question, what have you done for change? I don’t read your drivel 😊


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> I asked again, why would you let somebody exploit you when you can simply walk away.


Why do you believe you’re a business owner?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Why do you believe you’re a business owner?


A business owner is *one person who is in control of the operational and monetary aspects of a business*.

Also:
Business license
Tax id
Registered business name
LLC
Commercial insurance

I must have them to do business on the naval bases here.

Yes, im a Dbids card member. Which is Department of defense Biometrics identification card.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> A business owner is *one person who is in control of the operational and monetary aspects of a business*.


Ha ha monetary aspects you are not in control, will take you years to comprehend 😂


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Ha ha monetary aspects you are not in control, will take you years to comprehend 😂


What has your petition accomplished?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> What has your petition accomplished?


A lot mora than what you have ever contributed so far, raising awareness 👍


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Ha ha monetary aspects you are not in control, will take you years to comprehend 😂


Every retail business takes product or services and resells them to consumers at a markup. 
Are you saying WalMart is not a business because they don’t set their wholesale prices?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> A lot mora than what you have ever contributed so far, raising awareness 👍


Raising awareness doesn’t count. You only raised awareness amongst drivers.
What real accomplishment has your petition wrought? What real changes has it brought about?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Every retail business takes product or services and resells them to consumers at a markup.
> Are you saying WalMart is not a business because they don’t set their wholesale prices?


A bit of off rails here, however you need to giddy up about business and ethics as it appears you’re confused. For the record Walmart are no saints either in case you’re still confused.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Raising awareness doesn’t count. You only raised awareness amongst drivers.
> What real accomplishment has your petition wrought? What real changes has it brought about?


You decide what counts? 😂 answer the question, what have you done for change?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> A bit of off rails here, however you need to giddy up about business and ethics as it appears you’re confused. For the record Walmart are no saints either in case you’re still confused.


I didn’t say they were saints. I asked if you thought they were a business. 
Still waiting to hear what real results your petition has accomplished.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Forgot the most import part.


The first step in becoming a vendor to the Navy is to *register your business with the System for Award Management*.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> I didn’t say they were saints. I asked if you thought they were a business.
> Still waiting to hear what real results your petition has accomplished.


You got some serious learning to do, plus you still didn’t answer the question albeit being asked repeatedly, have you done anything for change even though it’s insignificant to begin with?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Forgot the most import part.
> 
> 
> The first step in becoming a vendor to the Navy is to *register your business with the System for Award Management*.


😂 import part?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Ha ha monetary aspects you are not in control, will take you years to comprehend 😂


How the money is obtained has no bearing on the classification of business owner. 

What it does pertain to is how the money once it's in the business is managed and spent.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> You decide what counts? 😂 answer the question, what have you done for change?


We are not discussing me here, but I have worked with disadvantaged children and made changes in their lives. I have protested inequality and discrimination and gotten laws changed. I have raised my children to be socially conscious people. I have worked with and funded social organizations like Invisible Children, Habitats for Humanities, Patriot Guard. I could go on but that’s enough. What have you done?

What real changes has your petition accomplished?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> You decide what counts? 😂 answer the question, what have you done for change?


You could raise more awareness by running in the streets naked yelling “Uber Sucks”. Lol


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> You got some serious learning to do, plus you still didn’t answer the question albeit being asked repeatedly, have you done anything for change even though it’s insignificant to begin with?


I answered your question. What have you done besides draft a petition that reads like it was authored by a crack head?
What real accomplishments has your petition brought about?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Atavar said:


> I answered your question. What have you done besides draft a petition that reads like it was authored by a crack head?
> What real accomplishments has your petition brought about?


I know this one...

Alienated every driver here by calling them morons, exploited people, non-business owner, broke ass driver for the better of her petition.

Just to name a few.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> We are not discussing me here, but I have worked with disadvantaged children and made changes in their lives. I have protested inequality and discrimination and gotten laws changed. I have raised my children to be socially conscious people. I have worked with and funded social organizations like Invisible Children, Habitats for Humanities, Patriot Guard. I could go on but that’s enough. What have you done?
> 
> What real changes has your petition accomplished?


For all those changes you claim to have done, you’re missing the point to comprehend, that exploitation is what drive change and you’re going against it. Easy to figure out if you can read


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Oh. I can't forget the fact that we do know how to quantify our earnings into an acceptable level for her.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> You could raise more awareness by running in the streets naked yelling “Uber Sucks”. Lol


Wisdom 😆


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Oh. I can't forget the fact that we do know how to quantify our earnings into an acceptable level for her.


You don’t have to reveal your losses of sufferings either 😊


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> For all those changes you claim to have done, you’re missing the point to comprehend, that exploitation is what drive change and you’re going against it. Easy to figure out if you can read


And you can't comprehend if you're getting exploited to simply walk away from a job or gig in this case, that has absolutely no shackles to keep you there. Except for yourself.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> How the money is obtained has no bearing on the classification of business owner.
> 
> What it does pertain to is how the money once it's in the business is managed and spent.


Google it, hard to understand for you when high on drugs 😂


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Google it, hard to understand for you when high on drugs 😂


Im sorry... When did "how the money entered a business" for service or goods have any bearing of the classification of business owner?

Even my coke dealer is classified as a businessman.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Google it, hard to understand for you when high on drugs 😂


And you can stop with the personal attacks it looks pretty cheap on you.

Oh wait, that's how you deflect things cuz you know you're wrong.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Google it, hard to understand for you when high on drugs 😂


We are still waiting to hear of your accomplishments or what actual good your petition has accomplished


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Atavar said:


> We are still waiting to hear of your accomplishments or what actual good your petition has accomplished


I can answer this one again!

Eight Pages of nobody really gives a shit about your petition here.

As they continue doing the job that they signed a petition against.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I mean absolutely nobody has said anything to even back your petition this whole entire time. Without your constant trolling your petition thread dies.

And I think we drug this out long enough to show you have effectively alienated everybody here. Let them read this thread and judge for themselves. But don't expect anybody come running to your defense anytime soon.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I am surprised she has not at least told us who she sent the petition to. I’ll bet it never got past the receptionist, or more likely it is still just languishing on her hard drive. Lol


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Atavar said:


> I am surprised she has not at least told us who she sent the petition to. I’ll bet it never got past the receptionist, or more likely it is still just languishing on her hard drive. Lol


Maybe her and @Anubis can team up and really change the world!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Maybe her and @Anubis can team up and really change the world!


There ya go!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Oh my God @Anubis is genetics and @Uberbefair petition...... Uber has no clue what's coming their way.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Oh my God @Anubis is genetics and @Uberbefair petition...... Uber has no clue what's coming their way.


Put ‘em together and you could have a bigoted beggar. Lol


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Maybe you’ll believe an expert:


*Why petitions are (almost always) a staggering waste of time *
Unless your goal is to feel good about yourself without actually accomplishing anything of substance; in that case petitions are great
Get the latest from Tristin Hopper straight to your inbox Sign Up
Author of the article:
Tristin Hopper
Publishing date:
Nov 05, 2018 • May 13, 2019 • 4 minute read •  Join the conversation
*Article content*
We live in the golden age of petitions.

Change.org has thousands of active petitions demanding everything from the immediate resignation of Justin Trudeau to the right to drink red liquid from an Egyptian sarcophagus. Democracies around the world have also digitized the process, including Britain and the Canadian House of Commons. Canadians can now use their signature to endorse a National Human Values Day without leaving the house or expending a single scrap of paper.
In a society neck-deep in petitions, it shouldn’t be all that surprising that signing one of them is almost exclusively a pointless exercise serving no purpose except to make petitioners feel good about themselves.
For starters, a staggering amount of petitions are targeting people and organizations who couldn’t care less about the feelings of a few hundred concerned activists.
The most popular Canadian Change.org petition ever, with more than 1.8 million signatures, calls on the Chinese government to end the 10-day Yulin Dog Meat Festival. It’s a worthy cause, but the concerns of 1.8 million foreigners are laughably irrelevant to an authoritarian country with a population of 1.4 billion.
This is nothing new. In 1914, 350,000 American children signed a petition asking for the First World War to stop. Imperial Germany didn’t listen, but they were more receptive four years later when two million Americans arrived to press the issue with guns.
Even in free democratic countries, the major pitfall of petitions is that millions of signatures still represent a relatively slim proportion of an overall electorate.
In the U.K., an incredible 1.3 million people signed a petition last year calling on Prime Minister Theresa May to ban Donald Trump from the country.
It’s an impressive showing, but keep in mind that 32 million British citizens voted in the last U.K. election. It would be a staggeringly undemocratic maneuver for May to start making major foreign policy decisions simply because four per cent of the electorate signed something.
Tellingly, the top ten most-signed petitions received by the British House of Commons in recent years all cover issues that were swiftly ignored by policymakers, including a nationwide fireworks ban, mandatory closure of stores on Boxing Day and free childcare for all. In most cases, the issues were backed by few signatories than the Welsh independence party has voters.
Similarly, in Canada 250,000 have signed a petition calling on Ottawa to initiate the free movement of citizens between Canada, Australia, New Zealand and the UK. Here again, 250,000 is an awful large movement, but a pitifully tiny constituency for which to make major changes to citizenship law. It would be akin to setting federal policy simply because everyone in Regina wanted to do it.
A similar numbers game is at play when it comes to the galaxy of petitions demanding action from large corporations.
Kraft Heinz, for instance, is currently the target of a 590,000-strong Change.org petition demanding that they do away with plastic packaging, even if it’s recyclable.
But Kraft Heinz also does annual sales of more than US$28 billion, and knows that its products can be found in virtually every pantry and refrigerator in North America. In the realm of things that keeps Kraft Heinz up at night, the passing concerns of 590,000 Facebook users does not rank high.
“But wait,” you say, “Change.org has a list of campaign ‘victories.’ How can you callously ignore these stirring triumphs of citizen engagement?”
About those; it turns out Change.org has some extremely loose definitions of what constitutes a petition “victory.”
The website claims that a 6,400-strong petition caused the Vancouver Park Board to ban the importation of cetaceans at the Vancouver Aquarium. Left unmentioned is that the decision was actually made after Park Board commissioners were swayed by years of public meetings and in-person submissions, not to mention the runaway success of the anti-whale-captivity documentary Blackfish.
One of the more egregious Change.org victory claims is that a petition was able to free Canadian pastor Hyeon Soo Lim from a North Korean prison. Suffice to say that North Korea doesn’t care at all about petitions. In reality, Lim was freed after the visit of a Canadian delegation and came amidst a handful of concessions made by Pyongyang in advance of a summit meeting between U.S. president Donald Trump and North Korean leader Kim Jong Un.
This is not to say that companies and politicians will not act on a petition on occasion. A classic example is Starbucks, who announced the phase-out of single-use plastic straws in part due as a response to a viral petition on the matter.
But Starbucks also knew that banning straws was a relatively no-cost decision that would simultaneously generate tens of millions of dollars in free publicity. Meanwhile, Starbucks is more than happy to ignore much more difficult petition demands such as paid employee paternity leave, banishing their stores from national parks and securing humane sourcing of their eggs.
A similar rule holds true for politics: Politicians will take up a petitioned cause, but usually only if it’s easy and something they might agree with anyway.
Change.org is quick to take credit for Victoria, B.C. banning plastic bags, but here’s a guess that the same place which took down a statue of John A. Macdonald probably didn’t need a petition to enact a policy already being embraced in places like Montreal, P.E.I. and parts of the prairies.


• Twitter: TristinHopper | _Email: [email protected]_


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

spittser1967 said:


> Define real job? That's easy. A real job is one where you answer to someone else and you're required to follow their instructions and they have authority over you.


Doing gig work fits the definition. I get "bossed around" and "punished" by gig apps far more than I ever did when I delivered pizzas and restaurant food.

When I delivered pizzas I worked under minimal supervision. The managers trusted my judgement and let me do my thing. When multiple orders got dispatched to me I delivered them in the order that I thought was the most efficient. None of my managers asked me "what took you so long?"

Contrast that with being watched constantly by gig apps. "We noticed you did this or didn't do that". The app "notices" everything. Uber doesn't even allow drivers to decide which orders in doubles gets delivered first. As far as punishment goes I was "punished" by Uber and Doordash a zillion times last night for committing the felony of declining the garbage offers I was being sent. Uber in particular was brutal last night with their "two strikes and you get timed out" BS.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> And you can stop with the personal attacks it looks pretty cheap on you.
> 
> Oh wait, that's how you deflect things cuz you know you're wrong.


Ha ha you talk about personal attacks? That’s all you do to others, I’m sure enough in these forum ignores your constant drivel. Not much substance other than the Charlie you abise.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Maybe you’ll believe an expert:
> 
> 
> *Why petitions are (almost always) a staggering waste of time *
> ...





Atavar said:


> Put ‘em together and you could have a bigoted beggar. Lol


Here we have twoof The finest backing each other and thinking they’re smart business owners 😂


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> Doing gig work fits the definition. I get "bossed around" and "punished" by gig apps far more than I ever did when I delivered pizzas and restaurant food.
> 
> When I delivered pizzas I worked under minimal supervision. The managers trusted my judgement and let me do my thing. When multiple orders got dispatched to me I delivered them in the order that I thought was the most efficient. None of my managers asked me "what took you so long?"
> 
> Contrast that with being watched constantly by gig apps. "We noticed you did this or didn't do that". The app "notices" everything. Uber doesn't even allow drivers to decide which orders in doubles gets delivered first. As far as punishment goes I was "punished" by Uber and Doordash a zillion times last night for committing the felony of declining the garbage offers I was being sent. Uber in particular was brutal last night with their "two strikes and you get timed out" BS.


The gig workers getting harassed the way you explained is spot on!


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Im sorry... When did "how the money entered a business" for service or goods have any bearing of the classification of business owner?
> 
> Even my coke dealer is classified as a businessman.


Ha ha Coke dealer is either a drug peddler, runner or part of a criminal syndicate causing pain for untold number of families. Not a business owner but a criminal. When you get high on Charlie easy to justify the noise in your head ‘eh? 😊


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

So what's your definition of a business owner?

Seeing how you've denounced even the basic explanation from a dictionary what a business owner is.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> So what's your definition of a business owner?
> 
> Seeing how you've denounced even the basic explanation from a dictionary what a business owner is.


Easy, anyone who’s doing legitimate trading. Illegal class A drug dealers are not business owners 😂. Intelligent mind stimulating arguments 😂


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Easy, anyone who’s doing legitimate trading.


So, by your definition now mind you:

Anyone who trades services/goods for financial compensation would be a business owner?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Here we have twoof The finest backing each other and thinking they’re smart business owners 😂


Actually, based on performance we’re better than you. ROFL


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> So, by your definition now mind you:
> 
> Anyone who trades services/goods for financial compensation would be a business owner?


There ya go Wood, right up your alley, cocaine and hookers.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Ha ha Coke dealer is either a drug peddler, runner or part of a criminal syndicate causing pain for untold number of families. Not a business owner but a criminal. When you get high on Charlie easy to justify the noise in your head ‘eh? 😊


Why can’t a crime syndicate be a business?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

So, are you finally going to tell us what actual good your petition has done?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Here we have twoof The finest backing each other and thinking they’re smart business owners 😂


No comment on the advice from change.com about why petitions are a waste of time? I suppose you are going to try and tell us Tristan doesn’t know what she is talking about?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Atavar said:


> Actually, based on performance we’re better than you. ROFL


Ok then, how about an easier question, how much per minute mile do you think you need to cover all your expenses and make a profit. If you are so good at business you should know this off the top of your head.
How long do you take to amortize your car? That’s a basic tax question you should already know.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Why can’t a crime syndicate be a business?


Because it’s an illicit business that dodges taxes and help, encourages criminal activity. You should direct these questions to law enforcement 😂


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> So, are you finally going to tell us what actual good your petition has done?


It’s a start for change, that’s the simple answer. Long answer is one of the petitions will succeed when people realize that Uber is ripping everyone off.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Actually, based on performance we’re better than you. ROFL


Ha ha self accolades must feel great. Nice one ☝


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> No comment on the advice from change.com about why petitions are a waste of time? I suppose you are going to try and tell us Tristan doesn’t know what she is talking about?


Change starts with small steps, and this is one of them.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> So, by your definition now mind you:
> 
> Anyone who trades services/goods for financial compensation would be a business owner?


Drug peddler’s aren’t business owner, but part of a criminal ring that causes sufferings to so many across the board. Since you’re good at googling, I’ll let you figure out what a business owner is, since you’re an intelligent individual I don’t have to focus on stating the obvious. Don’t try to legitimize drug paddlers to be business owners, that’s childish. 😂


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Again i ask.

So, by your definition now mind you:

Anyone who trades services/goods for financial compensation would be a business owner?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Change starts with small steps, and this is one of them.


What does that have to do with my question?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Again i ask.
> 
> So, by your definition now mind you:
> 
> Anyone who trades services/goods for financial compensation would be a business owner?


Again, find the answer on google like you always do!💪


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Ha ha self accolades must feel great. Nice one ☝


Not self accolades, we are happy with our earnings, you are crying about yours. We are better at business than you.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> What does that have to do with my question?


Impact of change, it’s a start!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Again, find the answer on google like you always do!💪


Google cannot provide me an answer based on your standards? Now can it?

Yet again.
So, by your definition now mind you:

Anyone who trades services/goods for financial compensation would be a business owner?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Not self accolades, we are happy with our earnings, you are crying about yours. We are better at business than you.


Great business owners 😂 sure, glad you’re successful at your business. Tag teaming with vitriol doesn’t have an end 😂


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Google cannot provide me an answer based on your standards? Now can it?
> 
> Yet again.
> So, by your definition now mind you:
> ...


Keep minding, and also while you are at it, check to see whether if drug trafficking is a legitimate business as you keep talking about your coke dealer.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Change starts with small steps, and this is one of them.


Besides, change starts with revolution, not small steps.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Keep minding, and also while you are at it, check to see whether if drug trafficking is a legitimate business as you keep talking about your coke dealer.


Still deflecting a simple question?

Afraid of the reply you will get?



So, by your definition now mind you:

Anyone who trades services/goods for financial compensation would be a business owner?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I am still waiting to hear what changes your petition has wrought, or did you just waste everyone’s time?
Who did you send the petition to? What did you do to make sure it got past the receptionist? Or do you think that just collecting signatures is enough and you don’t need to present it to anyone?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Keep minding, and also while you are at it, check to see whether if drug trafficking is a legitimate business as you keep talking about your coke dealer.


It must be a business. Al Capone was put in prison for business tax evasion.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Keep minding, and also while you are at it, check to see whether if drug trafficking is a legitimate business as you keep talking about your coke dealer.


The Sentencing Project in Washington DC calls dealing drugs a business.




__





Loading…






static.prisonpolicy.org


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Besides, change starts with revolution, not small steps.


Small steps comes in many ways, change will revolutionize, that’s the whole point of change 😂


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> The Sentencing Project in Washington DC calls dealing drugs a business.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Revealing 😂


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> It must be a business. Al Capone was put in prison for business tax evasion.


You appear to have good knowledge on drug related affairs, keep up the great productive work 🤩


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Still deflecting a simple question?
> 
> Afraid of the reply you will get?
> 
> ...


Now mind you 😂 illegal drug selling is a legitimate business. Keep your wisdom coming and you and your side kick who doesn’t have a clue will have a ball 😂


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Now mind you 😂 illegal drug selling is a legitimate business. Keep your wisdom coming and you and your side kick who doesn’t have a clue will have a ball 😂





Uberbefair said:


> Now mind you 😂 illegal drug selling is a legitimate business. Keep your wisdom coming and you and your side kick who doesn’t have a clue will have a ball 😂


Deflection again.

Answer the question.

So, by your definition now mind you:

Anyone who trades services/goods for financial compensation would be a business owner?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Deflection again.
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> ...


Obvious questions don’t need answers. Is your internet working?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

You could just hit the ignore button for everyone who doesn’t agree with you then you can be right all the time. Lol


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Obvious questions don’t need answers. Is your internet working?


Im asking you not the internet.

So, by your definition now mind you:

Anyone who trades services/goods for financial compensation would be a business owner?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I do agree about the deflection. You aren’t even educated about business enough to answer a simple question. 
I strongly recommend you get a W2 job you like where the employer will pay you what you think you are worth.
Let us know how that works out for you. We care.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I am still waiting to hear what changes your petition has wrought, or did you just waste everyone’s time?
Who did you send the petition to? What did you do to make sure it got past the receptionist? Or do you think that just collecting signatures is enough and you don’t need to present it to anyone?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

If you prefer business questions please let us know what would be the earnings per minute mile you need to make a profit?
I am still curious as to how long you amortize your car?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> You could just hit the ignore button for everyone who doesn’t agree with you then you can be right all the time. Lol


You could also do the same and take your own advise 😂


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> You could also do the same and take your own advise 😂


Still deflecting.

So, by your definition now mind you:

Anyone who trades services/goods for financial compensation would be a business owner?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Im asking you not the internet.
> 
> So, by your definition now mind you:
> 
> Anyone who trades services/goods for financial compensation would be a business owner?


So we have two highly educated accomplished business owners wanting to know what a business means and another side kick has a complex 😂 tax question regarding car amortization on a straight line deduction and answers to both of those questions are blatantly obvious, perhaps enrolling in a free community based beginners tax/ self employment course can help. Also try YouTube there’s tonnes of good videos that can enhance your knowledge👍


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> So we have two highly educated accomplished business owners wanting to know what a business means and another side kick has a complex 😂 tax question regarding car amortization on a straight line deduction and answers to both of those questions are blatantly obvious, perhaps enrolling in a free community based beginners tax/ self employment course can help. Also try YouTube there’s tonnes of good videos that can enhance your knowledge👍


Still can't a simple question how can you.

So, by your definition now mind you:

Anyone who trades services/goods for financial compensation would be a business owner?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Admit it, you’re not even a gig driver. You have absolutely no idea what you are talking in circles about.
of course getting your education on YouTube could explain that.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Admit it, you’re not even a gig driver. You have absolutely no idea what you are talking in circles about.
> of course getting your education on YouTube could explain that.


And you are the only one who can talk about gig work and knows it all ha ha 😊


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I have been driving gig since 2007. And I obviously understand it better than you do. I meet my earnings goals every month. How are you doing?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> And you are the only one who can talk about gig work and knows it all ha ha 😊


You said it, I didn’t. But thanks for the confidence.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

So what is the minute mile earnings you need to pay your expenses and make a profit you are happy with?
Who did you send your petition to? What did you do to make sure it got past the receptionists trash can? Did you even send it out?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> I have been driving gig since 2007. And I obviously understand it better than you do. I meet my earnings goals every month. How are you doing?


How long you’ve been driving is irrelevant. Doesn’t mean anything. No loyalty, no gratitude, gig means no wage protections, sick pay, overtime, holiday pay, no
Medical insurance, no pension, and the list goes on. Driving since it’s inception does not count or mean absolutely anything!


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> So what is the minute mile earnings you need to pay your expenses and make a profit you are happy with?
> Who did you send your petition to? What did you do to make sure it got past the receptionists trash can? Did you even send it out?


However you look at it, you have good weeks and bad weeks, Uber does not pay more than minimum wage, with no other benefits, car repairs etc…. And other job related expenses, it’s a well below minimum wage job at best.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> However you look at it, you have good weeks and bad weeks, Uber does not pay more than minimum wage, with no other benefits, car repairs etc…. And other job related expenses, it’s a well below minimum wage job at best.


Your statement is unfounded and not proven. please provide proof of your statement.

Right after you answer this:

So, by your definition now mind you:

Anyone who trades services/goods for financial compensation would be a business owner?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> How long you’ve been driving is irrelevant. Doesn’t mean anything. No loyalty, no gratitude, gig means no wage protections, sick pay, overtime, holiday pay, no
> Medical insurance, no pension, and the list goes on. Driving since it’s inception does not count or mean absolutely anything!


25 years (retired), working in the construction industry none of this has ever been offered to an independent contract. You accept the job based on the Money Paid. If the money was not right you did not accept the job.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Your statement is unfounded and not proven. please provide proof of your state.


I have the numbers collected over the years to prove it. It’s a minimum wage job at best after deducting all expenses, most time it’s even lower


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> I have the numbers collected over the years to prove it. It’s a minimum wage job at best after deducting all expenses, most time it’s even lower


Where are these numbers?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Where are these numbers?


I have a spreadsheet for every year I drove, with mileage driven, time online, fuel and car repair costs added, insurance paid (counted only the portion spent for Uber), car payments (only the portion used for Uber). The numbers are there to see, less than minimum wage job. Add parking tickets and other traffic violation costs to the mix, and it can get much much worse.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

varginflugel said:


> theres nothing to prove
> 96 outta 100 drivers fail 1st year
> 80 out of 100 drivers dont last 100 rides


I'm not sure I would characterize it _that _way. 

96 outta 100 drivers _come to their senses some time during the _1st year
80 out of 100 drivers _realize that they're losing money during the first_ 100 rides

And, then there's the 'professionals' here.
LoL


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> I have a spreadsheet for every year I drove, with mileage driven, time online, fuel and car repair costs added, insurance paid (counted only the portion spent for Uber), car payments (only the portion used for Uber). The numbers are there to see, less than minimum wage job. Add parking tickets and other traffic violation costs to the mix, and it can get much much worse.


Where are these spreadsheets?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Where are these spreadsheets?


Where do you think they’ll be?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

If you're going to use this as a support for your petition clearly they should be available for perusal.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> If you're going to use this as a support for your petition clearly they should be available for perusal.


Well with everything you have personally thrown from insults to derogatory remarks I don’t think I will trust with those kind of sensitive information, but thanks for showing an interest though.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Well with everything you have personally thrown from insults to derogatory remarks I don’t think I will trust with those kind of sensitive information, but thanks for showing an interest though.


So at every turn, every question, fact or anything to prove your claim or proof of your petition has been denied or refused.

If you think im untrustworthy, derogatory, or a threat to your numbers or information, wait till you get in the limelight beyond this forum.

Your refusal to convince even the grassroots of your petition because of others and my rub against your plight, goes to prove your petition will at best only change a handful of people. Not even close to enough to raise awareness to anyone who can actually do something about it.

The numerous petitions on Change for ATLEAST 4 years has failed to even produce ANY kind of push towards change. Those petitions are massive compared to yours with relatively available information to back said claims. Mind you some are 28k strong signatures.

Your petition, no matter how good your intentions are, it's just another voice in the din.

Without 1 voice, all these petitions are just confirmation the plight will not succeed. Division among a cause defeats only itself.

But good luck. Your gonna need it.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> However you look at it, you have good weeks and bad weeks, Uber does not pay more than minimum wage, with no other benefits, car repairs etc…. And other job related expenses, it’s a well below minimum wage job at best.


So what is the minute mile earnings you need to pay your expenses and make a profit you are happy with?
Who did you send your petition to? What did you do to make sure it got past the receptionists trash can? Did you even send it out?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> So at every turn, every question, fact or anything to prove your claim or proof of your petition has been denied or refused.
> 
> If you think im untrustworthy, derogatory, or a threat to your numbers or information, wait till you get in the limelight beyond this forum.
> 
> ...


Whatever your opinion is, I have filed my taxes every year based on the numbers so it’s all documented. No one need to reason with you or show you any of their confidential data to you, your arrogance makes you very untrustworthy, therefore whatever logic you believe in doesn’t quite cut it. Whether the petition be successful or not, change will come in due course, and it will certainly not be because of people like you. Uber will not be able to sustain this model for too long, in the name of convenience, and you can use your own car model have been here for a while, either a better player in the market will take over, with a new model, and in the end it will be market price. Exploitation regardless of how smart or dumb someone is not acceptable, for Uber it’s just pure greed.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I protest ubers business practices every day i work for them.

Simply by NOT ACCEPTING sub par pay based on calculated expenditure minimums need to sustain a Profitable BUSINESS.

Knowing your operational expense minimum/cost is a must to prevent workforce exploration in any industry.n

But seeing how there's people like yourself willing to accept subpar pay, IS the only reason uber or others continually perpetuate subpar pay.

Educating people on the average minimum you need to accept to maintain a profitable business venture, will go further than trying to petition a company that is driven by people who are not taught correct business practices.

Does this qualify me to teach this? Yes, only by experience and 5 years of proven profit at the end of the years tax forms.

Besides, any good business owner would close doors and move on if the business was not profitable or sustained the lifestyle of the business owner.

Any person who is a sole proprietor, business owner, or any kind of entrepreneur should understand business at least at a fundamental level of how to maintain that business.

As per mentioned 80% of those who try this gig learn quick that it's not profitable and then quit. Even those people have seem to have more businesses than what you do.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

So what is the minute mile earnings you need to pay your expenses and make a profit you are happy with?
Who did you send your petition to? What did you do to make sure it got past the receptionists trash can? Did you even send it out?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> I protest ubers business practices every day i work for them.
> 
> Simply by NOT ACCEPTING sub par pay based on calculated expenditure minimums need to sustain a Profitable BUSINESS.
> 
> ...


I don’t accept sub par pay, I only take what is reasonable market price. However for time and their delaying tactics employed, you end up making the same regardless how you accept their offerings. The point is, Uber uses BI along with AI to manipulate, and you don’t end up being better off just because you declined low ball offers. And your constant grunt on those taking the low pay, doesn’t make you clever either. Uber wins at the end.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> So what is the minute mile earnings you need to pay your expenses and make a profit you are happy with?
> Who did you send your petition to? What did you do to make sure it got past the receptionists trash can? Did you even send it out?


Sorry about constantly ignoring you, didn’t notice anything that was compelling for a response 😆


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

So what is the minute mile earnings you need to pay your expenses and make a profit you are happy with?
Who did you send your petition to? What did you do to make sure it got past the receptionists trash can? Did you even send it out?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> So what is the minute mile earnings you need to pay your expenses and make a profit you are happy with?
> Who did you send your petition to? What did you do to make sure it got past the receptionists trash can? Did you even send it out?


Sorry what?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> I don’t accept sub par pay, I only take what is reasonable market price. However for time and their delaying tactics employed, you end up making the same regardless how you accept their offerings. The point is, Uber uses BI along with AI to manipulate, and you don’t end up being better off just because you declined low ball offers. And your constant grunt on those taking the low pay, doesn’t make you clever either. Uber wins at the end.


Gee i must be a unicorn consistently pulling $28 an hour?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> I don’t accept sub par pay, I only take what is reasonable market price.


Accepting market price by your own admission of your tax records IS subpar pay.

So how can it be sub-par pay if you're accepting market price?

If it's Market price, why are you working for a company by your own records pays subpar market price? Are you not perpetuating the exact same thing that you're trying to fight?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

So what is the minute mile earnings you need to pay your expenses and make a profit you are happy with?
Who did you send your petition to? What did you do to make sure it got past the receptionists trash can? Did you even send it out?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> However for time and their delaying tactics employed, you end up making the same regardless how you accept their offerings.


So knowing this you still work for uber?

Seems your part of the problem your fighting to change.

You know... enabling Uber to send out subpar rides, or is it market share im not sure which you keep switching explanations, in your area by still accepting them.

Still not clear how it's exploitation if you have a choice to not accept the ride.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Gee i must be a unicorn consistently pulling $28 an hour?


Numbers game, and if you stop lying to yourself and claiming to be a business owner, you’ll see light 💡


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Accepting market price by your own admission of your tax records IS subpar pay.
> 
> So how can it be sub-par pay if you're accepting market price?
> 
> If it's Market price, why are you working for a company by your own records pays subpar market price? Are you not perpetuating the exact same thing that you're trying to fight?


Nope, not at all. Trying to highlight, Uber’s pay regardless how you see it is subpar, inadequate in absence of everything else they can get away with, and everyone who drives for them on their platform comes below par however you individually choose to see it. If you can stop boasting how you’re a business owner while driving for Uber it’ll help as numbers don’t lie.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Numbers game, and if you stop lying to yourself and claiming to be a business owner, you’ll see light 💡


How does one lie to oneself when i have numbers to prove it?




Uberbefair said:


> Nope, not at all. Trying to highlight, Uber’s pay regardless how you see it is subpar, inadequate in absence of everything else they can get away with, and everyone who drives for them on their platform comes below par however you individually choose to see it. If you can stop boasting how you’re a business owner while driving for Uber it’ll help as numbers don’t lie.


So now im a business owner when convenient for your agenda?

I'm not the one calling it subpar pay,you are. Even though in the same post you seem to call it market price. So which one is it subpar or market price? You can't have it both ways. These are your words not mine.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

The way you speak reminds me of a cool Summer Breeze on a beach. All I hear is flip flop flip flop flip flop flip flop flip flop flip flop.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> and everyone who drives for them on their platform comes below par however you individually choose to see it.


So now you're saying that however an individual chooses to see something is wrong no matter what, based on your ideas? Cuz you simply have not proven what is considered par by any means.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> So now you're saying that however an individual chooses to see something is wrong no matter what, based on your ideas? Cuz you simply have not proven what is considered par by any means.


Are you still driving Uber? If you are your numbers, albeit what you say must be terrible, there’s no such thing with Uber as you’re in the top, or a professional driver, better yet a business owner.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Not sure about your Canadian business classifications but this is how it is in the United States.


All independent contractors, are considered business owners. But some business owners are not considered independent contractors.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Are you still driving Uber? If you are your numbers, albeit what you say must be terrible, there’s no such thing with Uber as you’re in the top, or a professional driver, better yet a business owner.


What part of consistently making $28 an hour or more working uber for the last 5 years do you not understand?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Not sure about your Canadian business classifications but this is how it is in the United States.
> 
> 
> All independent contractors, are considered business owners. But some business owners are not considered independent contractors.


It’s the same here, just a name, until the class file action lawsuit materializes, Uber will play this game. Not for long. If you’re driving for Uber, you’re not a business owner.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> What part of consistently making $28 an hour or more working uber for the last 5 years do you not understand?


I have been driving for five years and a bit more as well, and it’s below minimum wage!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> It’s the same here, just a name, until the class file action lawsuit materializes, Uber will play this game. Not for long. If you’re driving for Uber, you’re not a business owner.


So no not only are you saying the government is wrong for Miss classification of every independent contractor as business owner, you are also simply forgetting I am also a private For Hire Taxi with all business requirements met by local, state and military requirements, and tax obligations.

Uber is one of my incomes. I also provide a service, maintain my own Client List, and provide service to The Client List when needed.

A shoe shine stand is still classified as a business owner under the IRS guidelines.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> I have been driving for five years and a bit more as well, and it’s below minimum wage!


And in 5 years you still haven't learned, now have you?

By your own words that makes you a poor person. Why would you choose to stay poor when you have the ability to stop what you're doing and move on to something else?

Insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting a change. Seems you have been doing the same thing for 5 years but yet nothing has changed.

Furthermore, poverty level is $12,000 here in the United States not sure what it is there in Canada. So if you can't make $250 a week clear after expenses working for Uber not only do you have a serious problem with the way you're doing your business, but An even bigger problem with knowing the fact that it is a problem and still doing the same thing.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Blaming Uber for the inability to make a decent living based on what they are paying is their fault. Nobody is disputing that. People have figured out how to game the system. I am one of the many here that can do it.

The true problem lies in the fact that people such as yourself, who do know that Uber is taking advantage and exploiting as you say the workforce, but yet still continues to work for uber doing the exact same thing that they are complaining about.

So stop blaming Uber for your inability to make money when you have the choice to do something else. That's your fault and nobody else's. There's no shackles there's no gun and there's absolutely nothing keeping you from moving on.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> So no not only are you saying the government is wrong for Miss classification of every independent contractor as business owner, you are also simply forgetting I am also a private For Hire Taxi with all business requirements met by local, state and military requirements, and tax obligations.
> 
> Uber is one of my incomes. I also provide a service, maintain my own Client List, and provide service to The Client List when needed.
> 
> A shoe shine stand is still classified as a business owner under the IRS guidelines.


Regardless if you drive for ride shares like Uber, it’s below poverty line, what you do privately is not what’s discussed here. I’d be very surprised if military will hire those who are high on Charlie though, without a substance abuse/ drug addiction. Reality check!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Regardless if you drive for ride shares like Uber, it’s below poverty line, what you do privately is not what’s discussed here. I’d be very surprised if military will hire those who are high on Charlie though, without a substance/ drug addiction. Reality check!


You keep saying Uber is below poverty line but yet you still drive for them. It makes no sense? Why keep yourself in poverty? Why not find something else that pays better? If you work at Taco Bell and they paid you less than a minimum wage would you not quit? Or would you still work there and complain about it still? Your line of thinking is wrong not to mention insane for even staying. 80% of the people that higher into this job quit because they learn quickly that it's not worth it. But then we've got you. 5 years of poverty level job but yet doesn't have enough smarts to move on?



Uberbefair said:


> what you do privately is not what’s discussed here.


Seems to be a topic you keep bringing up so I don't understand why you're saying this other than flip-flop flip-flop flip flop flip flop?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

And what I Do privately does not interfere with the job that I do publicly.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Nope, not at all. Trying to highlight, Uber’s pay regardless how you see it is subpar, inadequate in absence of everything else they can get away with, and everyone who drives for them on their platform comes below par however you individually choose to see it. If you can stop boasting how you’re a business owner while driving for Uber it’ll help as numbers don’t lie.





Uberbefair said:


> Regardless if you drive for ride shares like Uber,


one thing I will point out is that Uber is not Rideshare. Rideshare is when (on CL for example) you advertise that you are going to point B on a specific date and time and you will let somebody share the ride, perhaps asking them to cover a share of the expenses. No Uber or Lyft involved. 
Uber and Lyft are ride hailing apps, not ride share. 
There is a huge difference.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> And what I Do privately does not interfere with the job that I do publicly.


Driving requires focus and cannot be influenced by other factors, as obviously it has dangerous repercussions. I would be surprised if DoD would employ/ contract without checks and balances to ensure everyone’s safety. Regardless, ride hailing/ ride share however you call it, all of these apps/ technology companies are ripping everyone off. Model built on pure greed to squeeze everyone else. At the end unless they improve pay, it’s nothing but exploitation.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Driving requires focus and cannot be influenced by other factors, as obviously it has dangerous repercussions. I would be surprised if DoD would employ/ contract without checks and balances to ensure everyone’s safety. Regardless, ride hailing/ ride share however you call it, all of these apps/ technology companies are ripping everyone off. Model built on pure greed to squeeze everyone else. At the end unless they improve pay, it’s nothing but exploitation.





Uberbefair said:


> what you do privately is not what’s discussed here.


Flippity flop flippity flop flippity flop flippity flop


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> technology companies are ripping everyone off.


 ripping off those who don't have enough sense to move on after 5 years of poverty pay.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Flippity flop flippity flop flippity flop flippity flop


Exactly, you being able to navigate and be successful through the system is just hearsay 😂


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> ripping off those who don't have enough sense to move on after 5 years of poverty pay.


World moves on whether you do or not. Getting big corporations to be more responsible never happened overnight, the petitions might not change it, nevertheless it is an important step albeit being a very very small step.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Exactly, you being able to navigate and be successful through the system is just hearsay 😂


 my Endeavors have been cataloged throughout this forum. My numbers relatively available are there for your perusal.

$98.04
2h 50m
65 miles.

$33 an hour.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> my Endeavors have been cataloged throughout this forum. My numbers relatively available are there for your perusal.
> 
> $98.04
> 2h 50m
> ...


Just because you type it doesn’t mean that’s the absolute truth. When you drive for over a period of time, then you can average it out. When paying tax on top of your earnings after you write off the expenses, it’s below minimum wage. There are days I make $150 in 2 hours, however Uber averages it out among all drivers at the end of the day. Diamond status, how much you worked for them by driving, what you spent doesn’t matter. Providing great service, Uber doesn’t really care unless you’re below city averages they boot you out. Overall, it’s a gig that underpays and exploits. No one matters and that includes you as well.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

7 hours
170 miles
$247.91 total
$35 hour
$1.45 mile


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Just because you type it doesn’t mean that’s the absolute truth. When you drive for over a period of time, then you can average it out. When paying tax on top of your earnings after you write off the expenses, it’s below minimum wage. There are days I make $150 in 2 hours, however Uber averages it out among all drivers at the end of the day. Diamond status, how much you worked for them by driving, what you spent doesn’t matter. Providing great service, Uber doesn’t really care unless you’re below city averages they boot you out. Overall, it’s a gig that underpays and exploits. No one matters and that includes you as well.


5 years average, i live pretty comfortable.

After said and done always a profit and its way above poverty level.

Diamond what? Oh you're a diamond status person. No wonder you make poverty level money, you take whatever the hell they give you to keep that diamond status. Me personally and everybody on this website that actually makes money has probably a 12% acceptance rate or lower. I'm at 8% acceptance rate in 18% cancellation rate if I remember correctly.

Do you want to learn how to make money get rid of your diamond status. Jesus 5 years you haven't learned a damn thing about this business.

Diamond status is a joke.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Before you even go off the rails yes I have two accounts. They are both X accounts. One is a regular X account one is a black account. I was afforded that when I signed up because I ran black car when I did sign up. Now I'm just x on a black account. I don't get bonuses or Quest on my black account. Nor do I get anything but X on my black account. Here again being a business owner even by Uber standards, because I do have my own Commercial Insurance taxi license yada yada yada.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Before you even go off the rails yes I have two accounts. They are both X accounts. One is a regular X account one is a black account. I was afforded that when I signed up because I ran black car when I did sign up. Now I'm just x on a black account. I don't get bonuses or Quest on my black account. Nor do I get anything but X on my black account. Here again being a business owner even by Uber standards, because I do have my own Commercial Insurance taxi license yada yada yada.

It does pay an extra $2.35 booking fee because I do carry my own Commercial Insurance on my black account only.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Before you even go off the rails yes I have two accounts. They are both X accounts. One is a regular X account one is a black account. I was afforded that when I signed up because I ran black car when I did sign up. Now I'm just x on a black account. I don't get bonuses or Quest on my black account. Nor do I get anything but X on my black account. Here again being a business owner even by Uber standards, because I do have my own Commercial Insurance taxi license yada yada yada.
> 
> It does pay an extra $2.35 booking fee because I do carry my own Commercial Insurance on my black account only.


Cracked me up laughing, who’s going off the rail here? Daily screenshots doesn’t mean anything, at the end of the year after taxes and expenses, it’s poverty.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Poverty for you.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Poverty for you.


Compared to the rest of the population in the country, yup!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Im gonna leave ya with 1 more post.

This is just my ubers earnings....from uber.



















Ya can add in another $14,967 from the taxi side.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Good day ma'am.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Good day ma'am.


Thank you, however for the time and effort not counting the countless risks that drivers take, not good enough


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> 5 years average, i live pretty comfortable.
> 
> After said and done always a profit and its way above poverty level.
> 
> ...


I agree, the status are a joke but how they treat you and everyone else who drive on these platforms is not. Wherever you live, Uber averages the pay below minimum, you might justify it’s not that bad, based on how you want to calculate, your valuable time, vehicle expenses, taxes, insurance, tickets, fuel, overall I agree it’s our choice, but it doesn’t mean you have to accept how they treat you. Diamond status for an example over a three months period, if you drive enough, you’ll get it. It doesn’t absolutely mean anything, Uber did these points system to get away with the exploitation, but failed big time. Uber is exploitation, however you see it! Try calling for help when you have issues, I’m sure many don’t call due to the pure grief and distress, and the folks they’ve employed to support you (not the fault of employees offshores who make more than what the local economy provides). Overall what a company, business. Very badly run, pure greed for money, and the ones who make them money keep arguing how successful they’re. Uber must be over the moon, and beyond.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Im gonna leave ya with 1 more post.
> 
> This is just my ubers earnings....from uber.
> 
> ...


Hard graft, hoping after taxes, gas expenses, vehicle repairs, tickets you’re still better off. I was trying to highlight this and as individuals, considering what’s a good income for the effort, time and money you invest, companies like Uber loves you! 👏


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

For those who feel Uber is Uber greedy, and exploits, please sign for change, an effort to change those who are greedy and exploits the vulnerable and poor: Sign the Petition


----------

